# Schatten



## schatten (10 Juni 2022)

Hallo !
Auch ich bin ein Wanderer aus der CPC, der sich mal vorstellen wollte.

Angefangen hat alles schon in der Kindheit mit dem Wunsch, Bilder aus dem Fernsehen irgendwie festzuhalten. Als mein Vater Anfang der 80er den ersten Videorekorder mitbrachte war das schon nah dran aber noch nicht ganz was ich wollte.

Irgendwann zu dieser Zeit wehte mir aus den Resten eines Osterfeuers eine Seite einer Fernsehzeitschrift entgegen auf der ein Screenshot von Morgan Fairchild in "Hotel" zu sehen war.
Meine Güte fand ich diese Frau schön... mein erstes Celeb, und damit startete meine Passion für weibliche Stars.
Kann mich noch erinnern... 1984 bei einem Schulfreund das erste Samantha Fox Bild aus dem BTX System.. stundenlanges warten bis sich ein übel pixelges Bild aus ASCI-Zeichen aufbaute 

Wir schreiben das Jahr 1996, das erste Modem ist da, Bilder aus dem Usenet finden zu Haufe Platz auf meinen Festplatten. Auf der Suche nach neuen Quellen stoße ich auch auf Webseiten mit Hinweisen auf etwas, das sich IRC nennt.
Diese IRC Chaträume entpuppen sich als Paradies !
Nicht nur, dass es hier Celebbilder in Hülle und Fülle gibt, sondern hier triftft man auch die Künstler, die diese ganzen Celebcollagen gebastelt haben.
Das will ich jetzt auch machen !
1998 wird der erste Scanner angeschafft,
Die deutschen IRCler erstellen ca.1999 ihren eigenen Kanal, "#Germancelebs" ist geboren.!
Norman Bates nimmt mich an die Hand, bastelt mir einen Avatar und lehrt mich den Umgang mit der ULead Bildbearbeitungssoftware.
Ich kaufe mir eine Hauppauge TV-Karte und fange an Collagen zu basteln aus dem was TV und Videokassetten hergeben.
Bis 2003 bringe ich über 1000 Collagen unter die Leute des IRC-Kanals, dann geht mir die Puste aus bzw. die ersten Online Games wie Freelancer, Star Wars Galaxies und WOW bestimmen ab da an den größten Teil meiner Onlinezeit.
In meiner Abwesenheit stirbt IRC langsam aus und wird durch Foren ersetzt. Aus dem #germancelebs Kanal entsteht das CPC Forum und ich glaube auch zum Teil Pinkdevils.
Mehr als 60 Collagen hab ich seit 2003 nicht mehr gemacht, es fehlt der Drive.
Die Pionierzeiten sind auch lange vorbei, Alles was es zu cappen gibt, wird gecapped, da gibt es wenig zu tun.
Mit der CPC stirbt ein Stück der Geschichte deutscher Capper und das stimmt mich sehr traurig.
Vielleicht können wir heimatlosen CPCler ja hier ein neues Zuhause finden und die Geschichte fortsetzen...


----------



## Glamour Girl (10 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen in unserem neuen Zuhause Schatten! :WOW:

Da schon viele CPCler hier, und die Einheimischen alle auch sehr nett sind, fällt die Eingewöhnung gar nicht schwer wink2


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2022)

Dann mal Willkommen hier auf CB


----------



## SissyMFan (10 Juni 2022)

schatten schrieb:


> Mit der CPC stirbt ein Stück der Geschichte deutscher Capper und das stimmt mich sehr traurig.


Schön gesagt, @Schatten! Herzlich willkommen hier an Bo(a)rd


----------



## Big X (10 Juni 2022)

Schatten, sehe auch die positiven Seiten, alle die dieses Zeit miterlebt und gefüllt haben sind mehr oder weniger hier zu finden.
Man kann auch sagen das du ein ganz großen Stück der Gene hier wiederfinden wirst..

Herzlich willkommen in der neuen Heimat


----------



## TNT (10 Juni 2022)

Hello schatten


----------



## Brian (10 Juni 2022)

Herzlich willkommen :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LCS12 (15 Juni 2022)

Moin Schatten - schön, dass du dabei bist


----------



## tsunami (18 Juni 2022)

Ich mache es jetzt mal ganz schnell 
Bin auch seit ewigen Zeiten bei cpc. Und am suchen.
An diese Einteilung muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.
Wo mache ich internationale webfunde Collagen Hin?


----------



## Gucky (19 Juni 2022)

Wir hatten zwar, glaube ich zumindest, kaum Kontakt, aber ich kenne dich schon seit Ewigkeiten. 
Schön, daß du die Wanderung mitgemacht hast.


----------



## SissyMFan (19 Juni 2022)

tsunami schrieb:


> Bin auch seit ewigen Zeiten bei cpc.


Willkommen hier bei Celebboard


----------



## Buster (19 Juni 2022)

Welcome schatten

ab dafür ...


----------



## willis (9 Juli 2022)

Hallo @schatten auch wir kennen uns wohl nicht, allerdings kenne ich Deinen Avatar schon gefühlte 100 Jahre, viele Deiner Werke sind auf Festplatten irgendwo bei mir gelandet...

Die CPC war wirklich etwas besonderes, aber so ist das im Leben, es ist ein ständiges Kommen und gehen 🤷‍♂️


"Die Pionierzeiten sind auch lange vorbei, Alles was es zu cappen gibt, wird gecapped, da gibt es wenig zu tun."

Leider, leider wird alles gekappt UND gepostet. Es ist sehr schwer, die Perlen in dem Wust herauszufiltern, wenn man nicht ständig dabei ist.

Na dann, auf das es eine schöne Zeit hier wird


----------



## ichilas (14 Juli 2022)

Hallo und willkommen, auch ein Neuer/Alter


----------



## Big X (14 Juli 2022)

tsunami schrieb:


> Ich mache es jetzt mal ganz schnell
> Bin auch seit ewigen Zeiten bei cpc. Und am suchen.
> An diese Einteilung muss ich mich noch gewöhnen.
> Wo mache ich internationale webfunde Collagen Hin?


tsunami altes Haus, das freut mich einen so bekannten Namen hier zu lesen!

Herzlich willkommen 

Mittlerweile wurde hier die Forensoftware umgestellt (CPC gleich) und es läuft eigentlich wunderbar stabil.
Alles andere kommt sicher noch mit der Zeit, der neue Thread Button fehlt unter anderen noch.
Im großen und ganzen machen die sehr viel hier.

Hey willis, dein Name kommt mir auch reichlich bekannt vor! 
Auch den anderen ein herzliches willkommen!


----------



## b33r1uvr (15 Juli 2022)

Hallo! Ach ich erinnere mich noch an #Germancelebs in IRC. Auch wenn ich damals wie heute nicht besonders aktiv war.


----------

